# Shipping from the UK to Dubai



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am moving over to Dubai in August with my wife and 2 children. We are currently looking into shipping from the uk to Dubai.

As you can imagine there are quite a few companies and the prices vary quite a bit.

We are looking to move a couple of sofas, some boxes with toys in and other bits and bobs including framed paintings and a couple of kitchen machines. Hopefully this will allow us to have some furniture when we move into rented accommodation ( We will be in a serviced apartment when we arrive until our visas are sorted).

Is anyone able to recommend a reliable company? has anybody done this in the last year and could give an idea of price? (so far quotes have ranged from £750-£1200)

Is there anyone moving out to Dubai who would be interested in sharing a container?

Thanks for any advice you are able to offer.

Adam


----------



## cj2504 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi 

I am also moving over at the same time I go over in May and then the family come out mid August.

Looking to ship at the end of July to get to us beginning of Sept when we will have a villa.

Your quotes seems reasonable to be honest who are they from ?

Have had quotes from £2300 to £3500 for a 20ft container fully packed and unpacked in Dubai.


----------



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

We've had quotes from about 10 different companies. We are only looking at sharing a container so our quotes are for that not the full container. 

Not sure what I was expecting but seems rather a lot!


----------



## cj2504 (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you decided where you want to live in Dubai yet ?


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey guys

You seem to be on my timeline too!

I am coming out in May, with family to follow end of July/early August after the schools finish. 

We are a couple with two kids. 

To be honest, I have not considered shipping at all. I didn't want the hassle, and I want to buy new for such a fresh start. Plus, although we paid a lot for our leather sofas, but I thought you end paying in shipping as much as their residual value. All the toys and bits and bobs are going to the dump every week with a continuous de-cluttering campaigns 

Your prices got me thinking if it's worth shipping; £750 is not a lot for your items; seems good to me. But then, do I want to that? 

We are looking to live in the Silicon Oasis.


----------



## cj2504 (Feb 10, 2016)

Timeport said:


> Hey guys
> 
> You seem to be on my timeline too!
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes seems we are on the same timeline , we have 2 kids also , I was not going to take sofa, beds etc etc but when I added up buying the replacements over in Dubai it quickly surpassed the cost of shipping my stuff over and we have pretty much new stuff as well.

We are looking at either Springs or Arabian Ranches.

Maybe we should hook up once we are all over in Dubai in May !

CJ


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Drakey said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've had quotes from about 10 different companies. We are only looking at sharing a container so our quotes are for that not the full container.
> 
> Not sure what I was expecting but seems rather a lot!


Not unusual - Proportionately LCL shipments when compared at a M3 rating are always more expensive than FCL shipments.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

During my move to Dubai I sold all of my home furniture's due to carrying hassle. On that time shipment service companies were asking for lots of money for products shipment.


----------



## cj2504 (Feb 10, 2016)

Timeport said:


> Hey guys
> 
> You seem to be on my timeline too!
> 
> ...




Timeport

I am flying over on the 12th May so if you are around we could meet up as newbies out there I will be staying at CityMax hotel in Al Barsha for the first few weeks before I get an apartment for 3 mths until the family comes out. So if you fancy meeting up for a beer let me know and I can PM you my contact details.

Cheers

Carl


----------



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

We will be aiming to arrive in mid August. We are both teachers so wanted to arrive and settle in before getting the kids into a new school and new routine. 

We will be in a serviced apartment in Silicon Oasis (I think!) until the visas are sorted and then we will be looking to live in The Springs.

I was very much against shipping at first and had begun the decluttering of toys etc but further research into the cost of furnishing a two bed villa and it became apparent that it may be a better way to go.

We will only ship a couple of sofas and our mattress but the cost of buying those new is more than shipping! We will then visit IKEA or similar furniture shops to kit out the rest of the house.

Would be very interested in seeing how you guys get on and what you decide regarding shipping.

Timeport, how old are your children? Ours will be 5 and 6 when we arrive.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## cj2504 (Feb 10, 2016)

Drakey said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will be aiming to arrive in mid August. We are both teachers so wanted to arrive and settle in before getting the kids into a new school and new routine.
> 
> ...


HI Adam,

Will definitely keep you in the loop on the shipping situation.

My kids are 5 and 2 both girls , when we was out there if Feb we looked at schools and as we are looking to get a villa in Springs we went to see the Victoria Heights school which looked nice , my wife was in touch with an expat who has kids at this school and they said positive things about it.

Which school will you be teaching at ?

Lets keep in touch , happy to send you my personal email via PM.

Carl


----------



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Carl,

Would be good to hear from you. Happy to keep in touch via email if you want to pm me your address.

Adam


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Did you consider checking-in extra bags while flying? I did that with British Airways this year to Lebanon and I paid like £55 per bag. 

You might want to check with your airline, although I must admit I have check that to Dubai. It might be a practical way to move the important stuff.

My kids are 6 and 4. Hopefully they will be in GEMS Wellington Academy in Silicon Oasis. 

Sure we can meet on a beer, if we find an alcohol serving place in between us , although AlBarsha is not that close to Silicon Oasis.


----------



## paddnap86 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there I am.also moving out in August with my wife and two kids. Will be living in either silicone oasis or Remraam as my wife is a teacher also. We are looking to ship stuff as well toys etc and Anglo Pacific seem to be the best around. My friend recently moved to Melbourne and he used them.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Drakey said:


> ...
> We will only ship a couple of sofas and our mattress but the cost of buying those new is more than shipping! We will then visit IKEA or similar furniture shops to kit out the rest of the house.
> ...


Remember that Ikea beds are metric-sized - Standard UK mattresses do not always sit correctly in/on them.


----------

